

Jupiter might have wrecked the first version of our solar system - jcater
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/03/23/jupiter-might-have-wrecked-the-first-version-of-our-solar-system/

======
chrisbennet
"the new study suggests that certain weird quirks seen in our solar system
could be explained by Jupiter coming in like a wrecking ball and smashing its
original planetary companions to smithereens."

And _this_ is why we can't have nice things.

